# [SOLVED] 'No Internet Access' - Huawei Echolife HG520b - Dell Wireless 1510



## Luc717 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

I recently received a Huawei Echolife HG520b from my ISP. I now frequently have a problem on my Dell Studio 1555 Laptop where Windows reports 'No internet access' below the network name, along with a yellow exclamation mark appearing.

The strange thing is that this does not happen all the time. Sometimes it is when I first boot up, other times it is in the middle of browsing. My iPhone and PS3 always connect flawlessly so this leads me to believe it is a Windows-based problem, but it did not occur with my old router using the exact same laptop.

To fix the issue, sometimes I can right click the wireless icon in the taskbar and troubleshoot the problem. Windows reports an 'adapter problem' that it claims to fix. Other times the troubleshooter can't see any problems and I simply have to disconnect and reconnect to the router.

Any help/ideas would be appreciated!

ISP: Talktalk
Wireless Adapter Card: Dell Wireless 1510
Router: Huawei Echolife HG520b
Anti Virus: AVG and Ad-aware
Ipconfig/all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LJADELL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-B5-C4-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1510 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-C
ard
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-56-20-4C-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::409:1159:4a15:ae0b%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 August 2011 16:33:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 August 2011 16:57:37
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218113366
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-4B-2B-E6-00-22-19-FB-8F-44

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-19-FB-8F-44
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3F46A258-B487-4DB4-87C6-32A0D76746B8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:34eb:11c7:3f57:fefb(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34eb:11c7:3f57:fefb%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8AB8503D-20FF-435D-A421-AE603305E963}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 'No Internet Access' - Huawei Echolife HG520b - Dell Wireless 1510*

Your ipconfig looks ok try updating the dell wireless 1510 wireless n-card mini card to the lateset drivers off dell support link below:
http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...bIndex=&scanSupported=False&scanConsent=False


----------



## Luc717 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 'No Internet Access' - Huawei Echolife HG520b - Dell Wireless 1510*

Thanks for the reply.

The driver on the Dell website is actually an older version than the one that I get if I tell Windows to update the adapter.

Anyway I downgraded the driver but the problem still presented itself once.

I have since been given another Huawei Echolife router from TalkTalk that is the same, but designed for Fibre Optic broadband. So far the problem has not recurred. I'll give it a few days and post back if the problem comes back. 

Thank you for the help, could be that the driver downgrade is in fact what fixed the problem and the problem occuring once was just a one-off


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 'No Internet Access' - Huawei Echolife HG520b - Dell Wireless 1510*

Hi the driver could have somehting to do with it and could be the new echolife as well.

Please post back if the problem starts again.

If the problem does not re-occur and you are satisfied it won't please mark the thread as solved after a few days.

Thanks for posting back and enjoy your weekend.


----------

